
Mandelbrot Fractal Generator - rafrex
https://github.com/rafrex/fractal
======
IvanK_net
Cool :) It reminds me my own web-fractal :) my fractal has smaller resolution,
but runs smoothly in 10 - 60 FPS (mouse down to zoom) ... and you can zoom in
twice as much, because I use doubles instead of floats
[http://lib.ivank.net/demos/mandelbrot.html](http://lib.ivank.net/demos/mandelbrot.html)

------
K0nserv
Cool, I love fractals and Mandlebrot. During Uni I too wrote a JS based
generator[0]. It was pretty nice, but horribly slow. Prompted by the poor
performance in JS I built a C++, OpenCL version[1]. Seeing the difference in
performance was quite amazing. Settings that took 20 seconds in JS rendered in
200ms using OpenCL.

Planning to write a new version using Apple's Metal and Swift at some point
too.

0:
[https://github.com/k0nserv/mandelbrot.js](https://github.com/k0nserv/mandelbrot.js)

1: [https://github.com/k0nserv/CLBrot](https://github.com/k0nserv/CLBrot)

------
robinhoodexe
Nice, but I'd rather not be forced to use Firefox in full screen.

------
Feneric
Nice project. I built one of these once on a C128 some years ago in
interpreted BASIC of all things. I let it run through a few iterations to
gauge its speed, saw that it was pretty quick and didn't even bother to
compile it, completely forgetting that the speed of an iteration is determined
by how many cycles are required before an escape and that the early ones all
escaped quickly. The silly thing ran for over a week...

------
jsprogrammer
I would appreciate an in-viewer option to change the image resolution. It is
taking ~10 sec to redraw on zoom-in, but I don't immediately need that much
detail.

Nice work!

~~~
rafrex
Thanks. It calculates the escape time for every single pixel on the screen to
produce the sharpest image possible - it can be kind of slow on retina/4k
displays. It will run faster on 1080p displays (or if you change your monitor
resolution).

~~~
sliken
Calculating the escape time for every single pixel isn't "sharper", just
slower.

------
rafrex
Yes, I know it's called the Mandelbrot set, but it just doesn't have the same
ring to it as fractal.

~~~
sp332
The boundary of the set is certainly a fractal. A much more pedantic point
would be that you are drawing the points that are _outside_ the set, and
leaving the set itself black. :)

------
Malic
Ah ha! A usage case for Web Assembly!

